
The problems with Youtube’s restricted mode - DiabloD3
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/youtube-restricted-mode-fiasco/
======
Shanea93
This article is so unusually biased that it's twisting the truth to the point
of presenting a false story.

The persisting idea that this was to protect children is such a lie, this was
absolutely to protect Youtube from the backlash they've been receiving from
advertisers who don't want their advert for toothpaste showing up next to a
video discussing the best uses for anal beads or any US political opinion
which doesn't firmly conform to being hard left (before I'm down-voted for
saying that, as a British leftist, my personal brand of over-the-top semi-
communism would make even the left-est of Americans feel a bit sick).

"It’s tried to enlist users to flag problem videos, and that backfired when
trolls heard about the plan." \- This is discussing how Youtube wanted to give
users the ability to mass-flag groups of videos, as in flag multiple videos at
once instead of individually. Trolls? This only effects content creators.

"But despite YouTube’s efforts, it didn’t notice YouTube megastar PewDiePie
going rogue." \- Almost straight away after the story broke, they canceled
Felix's "Scare Pewdiepie" Youtube series contract before he had even had a
chance to publicly respond to the (frankly ridiculous) claims that he was a
Nazi sympathiser.

~~~
jimbo999
I'm interested in seeing any publication you've seen writing about the notion
that you stated "The persisting idea that this was to protect children is such
a lie" \- thanks!

